# Fresh Goat Cheese Recipe



## sarap (Mar 21, 2005)

I got this recipe from a friend. She got it at a cooking class. The cheese turned out perfectly. You can add the herbs you like. I added marjoram, thyme, and savory. I made half a recipe last night and got about 200 grams of cheese - a decent amount to enjoy. 

2 L (approx 8.5 cups) goat milk
3 cups buttermilk
1/2 tsp sea salt
1/4 cup fresh herbs

Bring the goat's milk up to a boil in a pot over medium heat. Add the buttermilk and stir until the milk comes back to a boil. The mixture will separate into curds and whey. Strain through cheesecloth. After strained, place in a bowl to mix in sea salt and herbs. Wrap cheese into a roll with cheesecloth. Hang it in the refrigerator for 1-2 days (about 1/4 cup whey will drain out of it.)

Crumble cheese over a salad with a vinaigrette dressing.

Or enjoy it any way you want.

Sara


----------



## shahar (Dec 15, 1999)

Back home(Galilee) we used a clean pillow case for draining fresh cheeses(mostly labaneh).


----------

